# getting a malnourished hedgie back to her feet



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi! So I got Milkshake about a week ago and she was such in a bad state.She's turning 8 months in 10 days. She weighed 210g, she was really thin. Her legs didn't work properly and she was wobbly. She was only given a bath once and was treated with vinegar weekly by her previous owner. She was kept in a really small and really low plastic bin, with a water bottle and a food dish, with nothing else but pine wood shavings. Her nails were uncut and her feet were sore and blistered, her quick crusted with dried blood. She was also bred at 4 months old and she gave birth last May. 

Since I got her, I've given her a full bath, clipped her nails, gave her a 2ft x 4ft cage with toys, a wheel and a canopy bed hidey place.She's been running on her wheel and her gait had gotten more stable. She's also loads stronger now and she feels fuller and heavier. I've also been giving her food and treats nonstop because I thought she needed to gain weight to get back on her feet. She's on Fit32 and RC kitten kibble, and I've given her mealworms, chicken an fish as treats. I've been giving her multivitamins as well, just like I do with my other hedgies. Well, she gained a whooping 80g since last week. And apparently that is also bad, 

So I need advice on how to get a malnourished hedgie back to her feet. What do I need to do to ensure she'll be healthy again without shocking her body with too much food and nutrients? Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------

